# Flash CDMA Galaxy S III to another carrier



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok first and foremost don't flame me for my stupid questions!

I was wondering if it was possible to flash a cdma Galaxy S 3 to my local carrier Nex-Tech Wireless. I've dug around quite a bit regarding ESN's PRL's and programs such as CDMA workshop & QPST but I'm a bit confused as to if it's possible and what exactly I would need to get.

A couple things to preface my question.

1. I currently have a cdma Galaxy S (the actual name is the galaxy s showcase but it's basically Verizon's Samsung Fascinate). I'm familiar with Odin and how to flash/restore to stock as well as editing roms to get mms to work. (Currently calls, text, and data/3G work as long as I use the showcase modems). This could be the first issue with using a different carrier's phone ( I don't know much about the modems).

2. Nex-Tech wireless is a small regional carrier in Kansas (similar to nTelos, C Spire, Alltel, etc.)

3. I've called Nex-Tech and they told me that they won't let me just bring in a cdma phone in and activate it. I assume this means that they don't have the ESN/MEID for unsupported phones allowed on their networks or in their database of phones. I am not sure if this is the case but its a guess.

Before I go buying a cdma GS3 I was wondering if anyone had luck flashing Verizons GS3 or the USCC GS3 to alternate cdma carriers. Or if they could point me in the right direction.

I think there are a couple issues. The first would be just getting the phone activated on Nex-tech service and then the other would be to ensure that 3G would work. MMS isn't a dealbreaker because I think I can get that going, it's really the least of my worries.


----------

